# Problem setting up mail with iphone



## SLaw (Jun 5, 2004)

I am not a technical guy and since my ibook is still running Panther 10.3 (sync mail with iphone won't work?), I tried to set up mail on my iphone without success (error message). Shaw is my internet provider. Called their technical support twice and each time they gave me different incoming/outgoing server names. 

anyone can help??
Thanks in advance


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Residential Email FAQs


Routers and Shaw Server Names


----------



## SLaw (Jun 5, 2004)

Ottawaman said:


> Residential Email FAQs
> 
> 
> Routers and Shaw Server Names


Thanks Ottawaman, still no luck

Using "pop.shaw.ca" as the incoming server name and "smtp.rogerswirelessdata.com" as the outing server name.

iphone message "cannot connect using SSL" - what is SSL?

Then message " POP account verification failed. The POP server'pop.chaw.ca' is not responding.


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

We had the same trouble several times when we tried to set up our phones. Mine worked fine but my wife's was a bit tricky with sympatico mail.

Eventually it did work and we didn't use the fido smtp but the regular sympatico one (and I used the one provided by my services at two separate email providers and they both worked also even though I'm using the Fido network to send mail).

I don't know exactly what it is but SSL stands for Secure Sockets Layer (it's the encryption portion that handles your passwords and verifies you I think). We kept getting the SSL errors on the sympatico account. In the end it turned out that it was just a mistaken userid and password combination - which was different for the smtp host than it was for the general email.

You might see, if you're using the rogers smtp.wireless or whatever it was called, if you have the right userid and password combination - or try it with your regular shaw smtp information that you use at home.

I just checked the 'how to set up your email program' page from Shaw - you might simply need to put shawmail in both the incoming and outgoing server spaces. Mail.app on the iPhone is set up similar to Mail on the mac so the same information should work on both - copy the settings on your home computer (or use the shawmail one noted in their instructions if you're using an older server name set up) and see if it works.

Good luck.


----------



## SLaw (Jun 5, 2004)

Ravindra Mohabeer said:


> We had the same trouble several times when we tried to set up our phones. Mine worked fine but my wife's was a bit tricky with sympatico mail.
> 
> Eventually it did work and we didn't use the fido smtp but the regular sympatico one (and I used the one provided by my services at two separate email providers and they both worked also even though I'm using the Fido network to send mail).
> 
> ...


After a few trial, using shaw as incoming server and Roger as outgoing server, I can send and receive e-mail. Only problem is when I am at home using wi-fi, iphone cannot send email as it give an error message 'rogerswirelessdata.com' not connected. Again


----------



## icegnat (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey SLaw,

Can you post the exact settings you used to get this to work? (Server names etc.) I'm with Shaw and have also had no luck getting this to work. Thanks.


----------



## SLaw (Jun 5, 2004)

icegnat said:


> Hey SLaw,
> 
> Can you post the exact settings you used to get this to work? (Server names etc.) I'm with Shaw and have also had no luck getting this to work. Thanks.


Try this:

Incoming mail server - pop.shaw.ca
outgoing mail server - smtp.rogerswirelessdata.com

let me know if your e-mail work when connected to wi-fi


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

SLaw said:


> After a few trial, using shaw as incoming server and Roger as outgoing server, I can send and receive e-mail. Only problem is when I am at home using wi-fi, iphone cannot send email as it give an error message 'rogerswirelessdata.com' not connected. Again


When you're on wifi you're not actually connected to the rogerswirelessdata.com server so it probably doesn't allow the flexibility to use it unless you are directly connected to it. You should really try and use the same settings that you have for your mail program on your mac - that should work even when you're using the 3G network.


----------



## SLaw (Jun 5, 2004)

Ravindra Mohabeer said:


> When you're on wifi you're not actually connected to the rogerswirelessdata.com server so it probably doesn't allow the flexibility to use it unless you are directly connected to it. You should really try and use the same settings that you have for your mail program on your mac - that should work even when you're using the 3G network.


I thought about this too. So when iphone is on 3G, it use 'rogerswirelessdata.com' as outgoing server and 'pop.shaw.ca' as incoming server. When at home with wi-fi, it use 'pop.shaw.ca' as both incoming and outgoing server.
Question is do I need to set the iphone to switch from 'rogerswireless.com' to 'pop.shaw.ca' as outgoing server when I go home and connect to wi-fi?? or there is a way to set up so it switch automatically??


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

just set it up as the shaw server (I still think it's shawmail from what they said on their server name page) and use that, even when you're not at home on your local wifi network. it works with our sympatico accounts I don't see why it wouldn't work for shaw also.


----------



## mbigler (Mar 2, 2009)

*ipone set up*

[ use the other Outgoing mail server Address smtp.broaband.rogers.com this worked for me
after the ssl promt say yes and by the next one say continue good luck


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

I hope this is a stupid question but can't you just set the phone to sync your email setting through iTunes? This is the way I did it.


----------

